# Trojan Horse Agent 2.ZZG



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

That's what my AVG free virus program sent to the virus vault this morning. It also said Path to file: C:\HP\BIN\Process Logger.exe. 

I searched the AVG virus encyclopedia for info about this trojan, but strangely enough, it's not in it.

What capabilities does this trojan have?

Am I OK now, or do I need to do or check anything? I've not ever had an infection before and have no clue.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Birchbark (Apr 3, 2008)

I am assuming you have a Hewlett Packard machine. If so this guy had the same thing and searched his computer after AVG put it in the vault and found another copy. He talked to HP and they said to remove it. Here is the link to that forum.

Hope that helps.

http://h30434.www3.hp.com/psg/board/message?board.id=OSandSW&message.id=13134


----------



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you, Birchbark. I will look into it.


----------

